# custom jurassic park style pet signs



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hi
everyone

after doing my ''Jurassic park'' back ground.....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/682265-jurassic-park-custom-background-design.html

loads of people have been asking if i would make these for them to buy for they're pet.

so here is some prototypes of some the stone dino signs featured in the movie...






















































so basically... what do you think?
i am planning on doing a run of these in a few weeks depend on how popular they are
would you want one?
if not, are there any improvements i could make to it?
any comments welcomed....good or bad 
: victory:thanks for looking: victory:
please use the voting poll so i can get a rough estimate of how many of you would like one
​


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

they looked wicked!
how much?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

judy said:


> they looked wicked!
> how much?


thanks:2thumb:

i am hoping would be able to do them for about the £10 mark...but that price ain't certain as it will depend on how many people would like one,
sorry its a bit of a vague answer


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

they all look awesome you nearly have a park full


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Firstly...FRICKEN AWESOME!!! Secondly am I right in thinking that in that first picture of the dilophosauraus; that the green and red background behind the silhouette of the animal is actually a silhouette of South America where it would have lived? If this is the case it is something you could bare in mind when making your different species ones...Just a thought...Love them though, tenna's a good price too!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Swain86 said:


> they all look awesome, you nearly have a park full


cheers : victory:, but i still need some raptors :devil:



GeckoD said:


> Firstly...FRICKEN AWESOME!!! Secondly am I right in thinking that in that first picture of the dilophosauraus; that the green and red background behind the silhouette of the animal is actually a silhouette of South America where it would have lived? If this is the case it is something you could bare in mind when making your different species ones...Just a thought...Love them though, tenna's a good price too!


firstly- thanks: victory:.
secondly-sorry but no..... it is a dilophosaurus but that is not south america in the pic- it is isla nubla (where the first jp film was set)...









but that is a good idea,i was thinking of doing that. and i will do some like that to see if it works, then if the buyer would like it like that they can


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Heres a quick 5 min job of a sign the the pet with it own habitat (bearded dragon/ Australia)..








what do you think, does it work?


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> Heres a quick 5 min job of a sign the the pet with it own habitat (bearded dragon/ Australia)..
> image
> what do you think, does it work?


OOHH you learn something new everyday! lol Well I like it! You'll have to get other peoples opinions though...But yeah I think that's looks cool! and even more individual with the continent


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

I really like them and for around £10 they would defo be on my wish list


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

I would buy them no question and with my growing collection of animals i will probably be a repeat customer.

One question though are they big enough to also fit on the animals individual name on?


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

I would get some for sure, they look really good and would make the vivs look diffrent (also help with those annoying people when viewing my collection sayin "whats that one again")
Would be good if you could add the names but I know that would add expense.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

They look great , personally I would prefer the mapped are to be where they originate from .

For a £10 , would depend on the size , got a pic with it standing near a ruler , would say your hand but you may have really tiny hands and make it look huge , lol :2thumb:

Btw , I put if better designed , but that only means the maps , otherwise yes


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks everyone



Lil_nightmare said:


> I would buy them no question and with my growing collection of animals i will probably be a repeat customer.
> sounds good
> 
> One question though are they big enough to also fit on the animals individual name on?
> yes, they can be





GeckoD said:


> yeah I think that's looks cool! and even more individual with the continent
> i totally agree





the_viper said:


> I really like them and for around £10 they would defo be on my wish list
> cool





Draig said:


> I would get some for sure, they look really good and would make the vivs look diffrent (also help with those annoying people when viewing my collection sayin "whats that one again")
> Would be good if you could add the names but I know that would add expense.
> it wouldnt be extra, i would be able to do that for no extra cost





Nodders said:


> They look great , personally I would prefer the mapped are to be where they originate from .
> 
> For a £10 , would depend on the size , got a pic with it standing near a ruler ,
> sorry i havent yet but here are the sizes ..... 16Hx9Wx5.5D (cm)
> ...


thanks again: victory:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

These are brilliant! I would probably buy one too at £10 
I also loved your Assassin's Creed background too...

What's your next project? Because what i've seen so far is outstanding : victory:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

but here are the sizes ..... 16Hx9Wx5.5D (cm)

That's quite a decent size , so yeah : victory:

My original post should have read "mapped area" and not "mapped are" which made no sense


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Feadern said:


> These are brilliant! I would probably buy one too at £10
> I also loved your Assassin's Creed background too...
> 
> What's your next project? Because what i've seen so far is outstanding : victory:


thanks,
and um....um....so many ideas :devil:
my next run i'm gonna sort all my exos out each one having a diff emblem from a movie/cartoon/game
but i just got a basilisk so that viv needs pimpin' now...any ideas welcomed:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Nodders said:


> but here are the sizes ..... 16Hx9Wx5.5D (cm)
> 
> That's quite a decent size , so yeah : victory:
> 
> My original post should have read "mapped area" and not "mapped are" which made no sense


i read it and i didnt even notice:whistling2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

maybe with pets name on too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> thanks,
> and um....um....so many ideas :devil:
> my next run i'm gonna sort all my exos out each one having a diff emblem from a movie/cartoon/game
> but i just got a basilisk so that viv needs pimpin' now...any ideas welcomed:2thumb:



Do a mini town so in effect he'll be Godzilla :lol2:...if you can make them little signs im sure little skyscrapers wont be a problem for you


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> maybe with pets name on too :flrt::flrt:


cool: victory:



Lil_nightmare said:


> Do a mini town so in effect he'll be Godzilla :lol2:...if you can make them little signs im sure little skyscrapers wont be a problem for you


hong kong or new york though?


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i want one :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## sacha (Apr 1, 2008)

I want to buy one for my crestie viv, if you do begin to sell them how would you want payment via paypal check or cash. Also would you deliver,? and the name on it sound like an awesome idea.


----------



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

looks really good, I'd buy one


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> thanks,
> and um....um....so many ideas :devil:
> my next run i'm gonna sort all my exos out each one having a diff emblem from a movie/cartoon/game
> but i just got a basilisk so that viv needs pimpin' now...any ideas welcomed:2thumb:



I think something Zelda related, such an iconic game should be involved 

Maybe Triforce? Hyrule shield pattern? Or even one of the three gem's you collect in Ocarina of Time?  A full 3D model of one of the gem's would look outstanding!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> i want one :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Thanks



sacha said:


> I want to buy one for my crestie viv, if you do begin to sell them how would you want payment via paypal check or cash. Also would you deliver,? and the name on it sound like an awesome idea.


bank transfer would be the better option (no fee's) but i would also accept paypal and cheques.....cash (if people want to send it in the post thats fine too)



GemmaPerks said:


> looks really good, I'd buy one


cheers



Feadern said:


> I think something Zelda related, such an iconic game should be involved
> 
> Maybe Triforce? Hyrule shield pattern? Or even one of the three gem's you collect in Ocarina of Time?  A full 3D model of one of the gem's would look outstanding!


the shield defo sounds like a good idea....i think your on to a winner there: victory:


----------



## tintheripper (Mar 16, 2010)

they are awesome id definetly buy them for my pets and with the map for each country of origon sorry spellin crap what sort of size will they be made at ? and would you be able to make larger ones on request cos one would look ace in my iguana viv


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

tintheripper said:


> they are awesome id definetly buy them for my pets and with the map for each country of origon sorry spellin crap what sort of size will they be made at ? and would you be able to make larger ones on request cos one would look ace in my iguana viv


these ones are 16Hx9Wx5.5D (cm), i would make larger one as commission work but at a more higher cost

if you look on here...http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/682265-jurassic-park-custom-background-design.html
there is a larger scale sign (pages 2 and 3 i think) that measuse bout 2ft tall


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

they look amazing i would definatly take a couple.....

just wondering how is the pic attached....painted on or printed or drawn?

and also would you be able to do a mock up of one with the common and latin name and maybe one with the com/lat name with the pet....
any species just want to see what it comes out like

thank you


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> just wondering how is the pic attached....painted on or printed or drawn?
> 
> and also would you be able to do a mock up of one with the common and latin name and maybe one with the com/lat name with the pet....
> any species just want to see what it comes out like


they are printed and then laminated

and heres a few mock up,








when i start selling these you will be able to pic and choose what you would like on it

hope you like: victory:


----------



## carpetboy123 (Mar 14, 2009)

I would certainly order a few.


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Glad you liked my idea on the Hyrule shield theme : victory:


Just wondering are you able to make different styles of the signs? (the 'rock' part)
Or maybe even a little plain 'rock' style with a flat edge so it can be put on the side/back of a vivarium? Sort of like a plaque


----------



## Dingle_2503 (Jan 3, 2011)

I want one I want one I want one!!!!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dingle_2503 said:


> I want one I want one I want one!!!!


Get in line :whistling2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Feadern said:


> Glad you liked my idea on the Hyrule shield theme : victory:
> 
> 
> Just wondering are you able to make different styles of the signs? (the 'rock' part)
> Or maybe even a little plain 'rock' style with a flat edge so it can be put on the side/back of a vivarium? Sort of like a plaque


yeah i could make something like that (maybe my next project)



Dingle_2503 said:


> I want one I want one I want one!!!!





Swain86 said:


> Get in line :whistling2:


i'm getting there, just trying to work out a few flaws i found : victory:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Well please let me know when you do a plaque sort of thing... I'd LOVE one for my beardies new viv so if you decide to make one, i could be very interested : victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

Feadern said:


> Well please let me know when you do a plaque sort of thing... I'd LOVE one for my beardies new viv so if you decide to make one, i could be very interested : victory:


i want one too (a sort of rock effect with my pets name etched in, if poss)


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Feadern said:


> Well please let me know when you do a plaque sort of thing... I'd LOVE one for my beardies new viv so if you decide to make one, i could be very interested : victory:


will do : victory:



dinostore said:


> i want one too (a sort of rock effect with my pets name etched in, if poss)


intime: victory:


----------



## MartockMorphs (Jun 29, 2011)

Dude ill take a couple can i get a royal python and a common boa with the latin underneath, also like the original island background plz . Do you deal through paypal if so can you pm me details.
Also can you come around to mine and decorate my living room as my g/f has no idea lol (that was joke)


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MartockMorphs said:


> Dude ill take a couple can i get a royal python and a common boa with the latin underneath, also like the original island background plz . Do you deal through paypal if so can you pm me details.
> Also can you come around to mine and decorate my living room as my g/f has no idea lol (that was joke)


i only decorate vivs, not living rooms:lol2:
hi,
thanks for the interest, but unfortunatly this didnt go quite to plan.... i didnt get round to doing a full order,
i done a trail, giving prototypes to friends and 1st come 1st serve interested people
but got messed around with order payments so ended up losing money.so i decided i couldnt be bothered with the hassle of doing another run, shame as all the people who had them gave me really good feedback


but hopefully as this threads been bumped again, if theres more interest i'll do another run....but i would need payment or at least a deposit before i make them.

:2thumb:click the like button if you would like one:2thumb:


​


----------



## BGB (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd give you payment up front bud they're awesome!!!!

If you do decide to start again I'd be interested in a jp one for a gargoyle gecko and a chameleon. I might give a background one a go as seen your threads and your ace bud :notworthy:

If I cock it up I'll be in touch sometime for a background :2thumb:

Cheers

Tony


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

BGB said:


> I'd give you payment up front bud they're awesome!!!!
> 
> If you do decide to start again I'd be interested in a jp one for a gargoyle gecko and a chameleon. I might give a background one a go as seen your threads and your ace bud :notworthy:
> 
> ...


thanks
and feel fre to pm me with any q's

: victory:


----------



## hallyXIX (Jun 25, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> Heres a quick 5 min job of a sign the the pet with it own habitat (bearded dragon/ Australia)..
> image
> what do you think, does it work?



i realy like this and i will defo have one if they only gonna cost a tenner or so


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*I would defo have one of these if you could make one for my blue tongue skink and be able to have her name on it.*


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hallyXIX said:


> i realy like this and i will defo have one if they only gonna cost a tenner or so
> i did do the original at £10 +P&P....and i would do them at this price again





BlazzingGecko53 said:


> *I would defo have one of these if you could make one for my blue tongue skink and be able to have her name on it.*
> that is possible


thank you both:notworthy:

if there is enough interest, i would be happy to do another run at the end of aug(maybe early sept)providing people are willing to pay at least a 50% deposit


----------



## hallyXIX (Jun 25, 2011)

ill be willing to pay deposit just PM me once you get enough interest


----------



## crownedwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd also be willing to pay deposit etc(heck i'd give it up front if need be  ), would you do it via paypal? if so and you get enough interest ,pm me.
Would love one for my new coming Blue tongue skink.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I would love a crested gecko one! and maybe a whites tree frog one too :flrt:

ETA with just the latin names.


----------



## hallyXIX (Jun 25, 2011)

would you be able to do it as if it was made of sandstone?


----------



## chaosrules (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd be interested in a Yemen Chameleon one and a Bearded Dragon one...happy to pay a 50% deposit so just let me know when you need it


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

How much would you be selling them for?

I'd be intrested in a few :2thumb: And ofcourse will pay up front.


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd Like one!!!! haha, A crested gecko one! With new calendonia. But tbf mate, they look ace, take them on dragons den!

If your willing to make more, i would love to buy one, so tell me if your making them, an dhow much postage would be

Pm me (Y)


----------



## BGB (Aug 8, 2010)

You need an ebay shop mate :2thumb:

Would make a killin!


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i'd take some: victory:


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

ch4dg said:


> they are printed and then laminated
> 
> and heres a few mock up,
> image
> ...


 
Haha, any one of the named ones would suit my wee beardie, almost as if you knew i'd be looking! (Or possibly indication that I'm woefully unoriginal when naming my pets :whistling2

I'd def like to buy one of these from you, are you taking orders now?

Molly x


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hey everyone,

bad news,
i'm not actually making these specific ones (poly and grout etc)

good news,
basically making them this way was taking way to long and time consuming and i didnt feel brilliant with some of the ones i made.... they were good but not ace so i either gave them away free or very cheap

so thanks to a few members on here plus everyones brilliant feedback not just from this thread but from my other ones too.

i'm in the first stages of creating my own products...at the mo its just planning and in talks with a few companys (including universal/ablin who made jp hint hint ....yes i know i like dinosaurs :whistling2 about all different kinds of designs and projects with hopefully the result of making these on a larger scale (market wise that is, not the size of the product) quicker, faster and cheaper

sorry thats all i really can say at the mo but i will keep you posted

thanks: victory:


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

ch4dg said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> bad news,
> i'm not actually making these specific ones (poly and grout etc)
> ...


Awesome, hope it all takes off for you soon as you're obv very creative and talented, can't wait to see your products in the reptile shops! in the meantime i'm nicking your T-Rex waterfall idea and scaling it down (and removing the waterfall part) for my beardy's new viv

Molly x


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Blueladybird said:


> Awesome, hope it all takes off for you soon as you're obv very creative and talented, can't wait to see your products in the reptile shops! in the meantime i'm nicking your T-Rex waterfall idea and scaling it down (and removing the waterfall part) for my beardy's new viv
> 
> Molly x


thanks, good luck doing it would be great to see it when it is done : victory:


----------



## future399 (Oct 23, 2011)

how much dude would really like to buy some for prezzies


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

lol, ill take 2 XD
leopard gecko and bearded dragon ofc!


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Absolutly brilliant i would love a couple lol


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

there should be a frog one.


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd love to see these in the vivs at the zoo I do my work placement at  Would be a fantastic little way of showing what is in the tanks.

Might have to go and sweet talk the owners...

I love your work <3


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

would love to get 5 off you!:lol2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*christmas run*

if anyone is serious about getting one or more i might be able to do a run before christmas but this is NOT GUARANTEED!!!!

basically i'll speak to my supplier and other contacts and see if we can get anything sorted out for a run before christmas, i'm not sure if this is possible as i wasn't planning on doing anything with this design til march next year.
i do know i would need a minimum of 20 orders.

if you want would like one please PM me on here with the title saying ''jp signs''

and please include

text (this can be either common, latin or pet name):
quantity:

then repeat if extra signs are being purchased

example

text:bearded dragon
quantity:1

text:cornsnake
quantity:1

text:leopard gecko
quantity:1


the product will be very simular to these ones












































​

i will definitely know by the end of this week (fri 2nd dec)


if for whatever reason this run dont happen, i am still planning on making products for 2012....theres just been a few delays due to copyright issues.

: victory:hope this helps: victory:





fardilis said:


> there should be a frog one.


 i could do a frog one for you
​


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i forgot to say,

you dont have to choose one from the pictures in the last post,
you can have any specie/s you want and i will try my best to draw a silohette of that represents that specie/s well.


also i already have a couple orders in....thanks guys : victory:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> i forgot to say,
> 
> you dont have to choose one from the pictures in the last post,
> you can have any specie/s you want and i will try my best to draw a silohette of that represents that specie/s well.
> ...


 
what size are they? im after 2, ones for my beardie. not bothered the size of it
but... my leos viv is 24 by 15 by 8 (LxWxH)0 would it fit? if so ill place my order


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yuesaur said:


> what size are they? im after 2, ones for my beardie. not bothered the size of it
> but... my leos viv is 24 by 15 by 8 (LxWxH)0 would it fit? if so ill place my order


they are ......16Hx9Wx5.5D cm

its about the size of a coke can, give or take,


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> they are......16Hx9Wx5.5D cm
> 
> its about the size of a coke can, give or take,


oooooooooooooo :flrt: the

now let me figure out how to link paypal to my bank account then will be placing my order for 2! (is it £10 with shippin included for one?)


----------



## prophetgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Absolutely love these!!!!! you are a genius!!! now to work out how many i can afford lol!! :flrt::notworthy:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

the price is not set yet as i have to speak to the suppiers etc and work out costs but as soon as i can confirm the run will be going ahead i will give an exact price (but for now the estimate is £10 and that includes the P&P)


please note i do not need a payment now,
i just need your order

i will ask for payment once i confirm the order and have the stock in my possesion​


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd love them for the newts, but they'd have to be waterproof and I'm assuming they arent?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

obicat said:


> I'd love them for the newts, but they'd have to be waterproof and I'm assuming they arent?


as in submerged, high humidity or just splash proof?

but these wont be able to be submerged they'll be too light plus the plastic for the pic wont withstand 24/7 contact with water, i am looking into doing the final product 100% waterproof for 24/7 contact but its not avaliable at the moment sorry


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ch4dg said:


> if anyone is serious about getting one or more i might be able to do a run before christmas but this is NOT GUARANTEED!!!!
> 
> basically i'll speak to my supplier and other contacts and see if we can get anything sorted out for a run before christmas, i'm not sure if this is possible as i wasn't planning on doing anything with this design til march next year.
> i do know i would need a minimum of 20 orders.
> ...


sorry but due to lack of orders (maybe due to christmas) i will not be able to do the run...sorry

but thanks to...
Bigsteviet
Reptor

for showing interest


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> sorry but due to lack of orders (maybe due to christmas) i will not be able to do the run...sorry
> 
> but thanks to...
> Bigsteviet
> ...



and i was just setting up my paypal as well D:


----------

